
Chipotle Will Offer Free College Tuition to All Employees - kposehn
https://fortune.com/2019/10/15/chipotle-free-college-tuition-employees-business-tech/
======
xingped
While this may seem like a Good Thing, I believe this is ultimately Not A Good
Thing. Similar to how medical insurance is tied to employment, instead of
having a universal system that benefits everyone, it instead lashes employees
to their jobs even more firmly and makes you even more screwed if you get
fired or have to leave a job, allowing employers to take advantage of you more
easily. In the long run this is a very, very bad thing.

~~~
Ancalagon
Good forward thinking, and I agree. If enough companies do this, it will only
reinforce the rising tuition rates caused by the government's carte blanche
loan-giving.

------
nickthemagicman
Feels kind of creepy, how everything is tied to employment. Health Care,
Tuition, Paying Rent, etc.

~~~
leetcrew
it feels "creepy" that you have to do something other people find useful to
take advantage of the stuff others have built?

~~~
Konnstann
If I want to go do something else other people find useful, maybe even more
useful, I can't, because of lapses in tuition payments, health insurance, etc.
Contrast that to either a system where the government takes care of that, and
I can work for whoever I want, or a system where tuition and healthcare are
affordable enough where I can pay for it myself and again, can work wherever I
want.

There are potential good outcomes from such programs, but similar to H1B,
something with clear upsides will be used as leverage against the lower-end of
people who would benefit AKA the people who need these benefits the most.

